
The Croissant Way of Life - laybak
https://knowledgeartist.org/articles/8fdbb334-a9f7-4d4c-ab46-ca1c915280f5/a-good-croissant-makes-any-day-better
======
laybak
Lately I have been trying to be more in tune with the more sensing/feeling
part of me (as opposed to the logical thinking).

The croissant is something that brings me disproportionate joy in life.
Something that means a lot to me. And I decided to spend an entire morning
writing about it :)

